# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  ــ میانگین نمرات امتحان نهایی ــ

## Prison Break

میانگین نمرات امتحان نهایی سال 92

رشته ریاضی : 13.78

رشته تجربی : 13.10

رشته انسانی : 10.28


تازه این مال سال 92 که آسون ترین سال نهایی بود... فکر کنم این آمار کم کم 10٪ توی سال 93 کاهش داشته باشه.
یعنی به فرض رشته ما یعنی تجربی میانگین بشه 11.5 

و با این فرض شما برای تاثیر مثبت توی کنکور نیاز به معدل بالای 13 دارید... البته خب مشخصه کسی که 13 شده با 19 خیلی خیلی فرق می کنه و خیلی تاثیر بیشتری میگیره.
ولی حداقلش اینه که تاثیر منفی نمیگیره

منبع : خبرگزاری فارس

خوش باشید

----------


## DaNiaLHnV

مال 91 میدونی چنده؟؟؟

----------


## Prison Break

میانگین نمرات امتحان نهایی سال 91 

رشته ریاضی :‌ 13.30

رشته تجربی :‌ 11.90

رشته انسانی : 8.88

----------


## DaNiaLHnV

حالا کسی که دیپلم ریاضی داشته باشه و بخواد تجربی کنکور بده کدومش رو تاثیر میدن؟؟؟

----------


## Mr.Dr

مگه تأثیرش مستقیم نیست؟؟؟ دیگه مثبت و منفی نداریم که....
یعنی 25% از کنکور همین امتحان نهایی هاست یعنی اگه کسی معدلش 19 بشه 23.75% از کنکورشو گرفته و کسی که 13 بشه 16.25% رو گرفته (البته تقریباً چون هر درس تأثیرش با ضریبش محاسبه میشه)
مگه اینجوری نیس؟؟؟

----------


## Prison Break

چرا فکر کنم همینطوری باشه اما من این مطلب رو بیشتر به خاطر تاثیر منفی گذاشتم...

چون اکثرا از تاثیر منفی می ترسیدن... با این میانگین دیگه توی این انجمن لااقل فکر نکنم کسی تاثیر منفی بگیره

----------


## HaDJoon

> مگه تأثیرش مستقیم نیست؟؟؟ دیگه مثبت و منفی نداریم که....
> یعنی 25% از کنکور همین امتحان نهایی هاست یعنی اگه کسی معدلش 19 بشه 23.75% از کنکورشو گرفته و کسی که 13 بشه 16.25% رو گرفته (البته تقریباً چون هر درس تأثیرش با ضریبش محاسبه میشه)
> مگه اینجوری نیس؟؟؟


نه اینجوری نیست! برای هر کسی تراز بدست میاد و بعد تاثیر پیدا میکنه!

----------


## hamed2357

*کلیک کنید
توضیحات دقیق تراز و نحوه تاثیر معدل درکنکور*

----------


## faraz007

> *کلیک کنید
> توضیحات دقیق تراز و نحوه تاثیر معدل درکنکور*


اقا خدا واقعا خیرت بده من یک سال بود برام سوال شده بود ، هیشکی هم نمیدونست :Yahoo (21):  اینجا هم پرسیدم کسی جواب نداد
مرسی

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

دوست عزیز ، ممنون از پستت اما در ارسال پست ها ، همیشه عواقب ، مضرات و فوایدش رو بررسی کن ...
چنین تجزیه و تحلیلی درمورد معدل امتحان نهایی، مردود و غیر قابل استفادست....

----------


## atefe_os

> میانگین نمرات امتحان نهایی سال 92
> 
> رشته ریاضی : 13.78
> 
> رشته تجربی : 13.10
> 
> رشته انسانی : 10.28
> 
> 
> ...


خوب کی  میانگین 93 مشخص میشه؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Prison Break

هنوز اعلام نشده ولی شک نکن زیر 13.5 ...

----------


## namkarbary

واقعاً باید سطح درسی مملکت اینجوری باشه؟
از 10 تا 14  خدا رحم کنه 
واقعاً وحشتناکه...

----------


## MohadeseH_M5R

> واقعاً باید سطح درسی مملکت اینجوری باشه؟
> از 10 تا 14  خدا رحم کنه 
> واقعاً وحشتناکه...


وحشتناکه..........
تا وقتی هر بار هرکی میاد یه نظر میده یچی رو تصویب میکنه یا خود فرد شب میخوابه صبح بیدار میشه یه تصمیم گرفته
بهتر این اوضاع نمیشه.......
موفق باشید باشم باشیم باشند

----------


## Farhad.7

> میانگین نمرات امتحان نهایی سال 92
> 
> رشته ریاضی : 13.78
> 
> رشته تجربی : 13.10
> 
> رشته انسانی : 10.28
> 
> 
> ...


واسه هر درسو جدا جدا ندارین ؟ مثلا بدونیم معدله فیزیک نود و دو ریاضی چیه ؟

----------


## Prison Break

> واسه هر درسو جدا جدا ندارین ؟ مثلا بدونیم معدله فیزیک نود و دو ریاضی چیه ؟


چیزی اعلام نشده و تنها چیزی که اعلام شده میانگین کل نمراته که البته هنوز 93 رو اعلام نکردن

----------


## Afsane-IN

*مطمعني اگه بالاي ميانگين باشه تاثير مثبت داره ؟‌ اينطوري كه خسته نباشن 
اوني ك معدلش 14 ميشه ا ز نظر من يه مفلوكه مطالعاتيه
اونوخ بيان تاثير مثبت بدن ؟؟
يه مشاوري ميگفت كه اگه درصد نهايي بالاتر از كنكور باشه تاثير مثبت ميدن اگه پايين تر باشه تاثير منفي
آخر نفميديم چي كار ميكنن
هر كي يچي ميگه اي خدا*

----------


## Ensany

بالاترین میانگین مال بچه های معارف اسلامی هستش! 14.5

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> *مطمعني اگه بالاي ميانگين باشه تاثير مثبت داره ؟‌ اينطوري كه خسته نباشن 
> اوني ك معدلش 14 ميشه ا ز نظر من يه مفلوكه مطالعاتيه
> اونوخ بيان تاثير مثبت بدن ؟؟
> يه مشاوري ميگفت كه اگه درصد نهايي بالاتر از كنكور باشه تاثير مثبت ميدن اگه پايين تر باشه تاثير منفي
> آخر نفميديم چي كار ميكنن
> هر كي يچي ميگه اي خدا*


مفلوک؟؟؟؟ دوست عزیز خوبه میانگین 12ه!!! ما صبح تا شب اینجا خودمونو میکشیم به بچه ها روحیه میدیم! لطفا یکم روحیه بدین به بچه ها ! همه میتونن! همه که مثل شما هاروارد هدفشون نیس!

----------


## Afsane-IN

> بالاترین میانگین مال بچه های معارف اسلامی هستش! 14.5
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> مفلوک؟؟؟؟ دوست عزیز خوبه میانگین 12ه!!! ما صبح تا شب اینجا خودمونو میکشیم به بچه ها روحیه میدیم! لطفا یکم روحیه بدین به بچه ها ! همه میتونن! همه که مثل شما هاروارد هدفشون نیس!



*من به كسي كاري ندارم نگفتم اوني كه معدلش 14 عه نميتونه تو كنكور موفق باشه فقط ميگم فاجعس تو نهايي چنين نمراتي آوردن
منظورم هم به كسي نيست
كلي عرض ميكنم آقا !*

----------


## Ensany

> *من به كسي كاري ندارم نگفتم اوني كه معدلش 14 عه نميتونه تو كنكور موفق باشه فقط ميگم فاجعس تو نهايي چنين نمراتي آوردن
> منظورم هم به كسي نيست
> كلي عرض ميكنم آقا !*


خوب عزیز دل! شما نیشستی تهران بهترین معلم ها دارن بهت درس میگن!!! میدونی ما در کل سال یک بار امتحان کلاسی ندادیم؟ معلممون هم مدرکش چی بود؟؟؟

خوب ما گناهمون چیه معللمون لیسانس سال 74ه:yahoo (21): الیته من معدل نهاییم بهتر از اینی که شما میگین شد ها!!! ولی تهران با اینجا کلییییی فرق داره پوزیشنش

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> *من به كسي كاري ندارم نگفتم اوني كه معدلش 14 عه نميتونه تو كنكور موفق باشه فقط ميگم فاجعس تو نهايي چنين نمراتي آوردن
> منظورم هم به كسي نيست
> كلي عرض ميكنم آقا !*


خوب عزیز دل! شما نیشستی تهران بهترین معلم ها دارن بهت درس میگن!!! میدونی ما در کل سال یک بار امتحان کلاسی ندادیم؟ معلممون هم مدرکش چی بود؟؟؟

خوب ما گناهمون چیه معللمون لیسانس سال 74ه:yahoo (21): الیته من معدل نهاییم بهتر از اینی که شما میگین شد ها!!! ولی تهران با اینجا کلییییی فرق داره پوزیشنش

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> *من به كسي كاري ندارم نگفتم اوني كه معدلش 14 عه نميتونه تو كنكور موفق باشه فقط ميگم فاجعس تو نهايي چنين نمراتي آوردن
> منظورم هم به كسي نيست
> كلي عرض ميكنم آقا !*


خوب عزیز دل! شما نیشستی تهران بهترین معلم ها دارن بهت درس میگن!!! میدونی ما در کل سال یک بار امتحان کلاسی ندادیم؟ معلممون هم مدرکش چی بود؟؟؟

خوب ما گناهمون چیه معللمون لیسانس سال 74ه:yahoo (21): الیته من معدل نهاییم بهتر از اینی که شما میگین شد ها!!! ولی تهران با اینجا کلییییی فرق داره پوزیشنش

----------


## Afsane-IN

> خوب عزیز دل! شما نیشستی تهران بهترین معلم ها دارن بهت درس میگن!!! میدونی ما در کل سال یک بار امتحان کلاسی ندادیم؟ معلممون هم مدرکش چی بود؟؟؟
> 
> خوب ما گناهمون چیه معللمون لیسانس سال 74ه:yahoo (21): الیته من معدل نهاییم بهتر از اینی که شما میگین شد ها!!! ولی تهران با اینجا کلییییی فرق داره پوزیشنش
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> خوب عزیز دل! شما نیشستی تهران بهترین معلم ها دارن بهت درس میگن!!! میدونی ما در کل سال یک بار امتحان کلاسی ندادیم؟ معلممون هم مدرکش چی بود؟؟؟
> ...


*شايد ... اما من تو همين تهران ميشناسم كسايي كه معدلشون 14-15 هه
بيشتر عمق فاجعه منظورم به اونا بود*

----------


## Ensany

خوب حق با شماست! ولی من از کلاسی بیرون اومدم که معدل 2 کنار من نشسته بود!!! باور میکنی من همکلاسی چند تا معدل زیر 5 بودم؟؟؟؟ با اون امکانات!!!!! باور میکنی به تعداد انگشتای دستت تو فامیل ما ادم با سواد نیست؟؟؟

و تو این جو من باید قبول شم بهترین دانشگاه!!! به قول معروف خودمو بکنم! از اینجا

راستی معدل به هیچ وجه تضمین نیست!!! بخدا معدل بیست بوده رتبش شده 30000!!! معدل 12 هم بوده الان دانشگاه تهرانه!!!(زبونم مو در اورد اینقده گفتم :Yahoo (76): )
ولی بچه هایی که بهترین امکانات رو دارید! دایی و عموتون با سوادن! بهترین استفاده رو بکنید ! یا حق

----------


## Afsane-IN

> خوب حق با شماست! ولی من از کلاسی بیرون اومدم که معدل 2 کنار من نشسته بود!!! باور میکنی من همکلاسی چند تا معدل زیر 5 بودم؟؟؟؟ با اون امکانات!!!!! باور میکنی به تعداد انگشتای دستت تو فامیل ما ادم با سواد نیست؟؟؟
> 
> و تو این جو من باید قبول شم بهترین دانشگاه!!! به قول معروف خودمو بکنم! از اینجا
> 
> راستی معدل به هیچ وجه تضمین نیست!!! بخدا معدل بیست بوده رتبش شده 30000!!! معدل 12 هم بوده الان دانشگاه تهرانه!!!(زبونم مو در اورد اینقده گفتم)
> ولی بچه هایی که بهترین امکانات رو دارید! دایی و عموتون با سوادن! بهترین استفاده رو بکنید ! یا حق


*آره اينو كه خودمم خيلي به بقيه گفتم كه معدل شرط نيست دقيقا هم همينا رو گفتم ....
اميدوارم  موفق باشيد تو اين شرايط ... و به هدفتون برسيد*

----------


## mohammad51

> *آره اينو كه خودمم خيلي به بقيه گفتم كه معدل شرط نيست دقيقا هم همينا رو گفتم ....
> اميدوارم  موفق باشيد تو اين شرايط ... و به هدفتون برسيد*


البته معدل واسه دو سال بیش شرط نبوده اما الان داستان فرق میکنه...... اما به نظرم ساله 74 تاثیر نهایی میکنن 35% به احتمال 99 %

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> خوب حق با شماست! ولی من از کلاسی بیرون اومدم که معدل 2 کنار من نشسته بود!!! باور میکنی من همکلاسی چند تا معدل زیر 5 بودم؟؟؟؟ با اون امکانات!!!!! باور میکنی به تعداد انگشتای دستت تو فامیل ما ادم با سواد نیست؟؟؟
> 
> و تو این جو من باید قبول شم بهترین دانشگاه!!! به قول معروف خودمو بکنم! از اینجا
> 
> راستی معدل به هیچ وجه تضمین نیست!!! بخدا معدل بیست بوده رتبش شده 30000!!! معدل 12 هم بوده الان دانشگاه تهرانه!!!(زبونم مو در اورد اینقده گفتم)
> ولی بچه هایی که بهترین امکانات رو دارید! دایی و عموتون با سوادن! بهترین استفاده رو بکنید ! یا حق


معدل 2 !! این از اون موردای نادره ! قدرشو بدون :yahoo (4):
بهتره مدرستو عوض کنی واقعا با اینجور ادما اصن نمیشه درس خوند خودم تجربشو داشتم تو کلاس فقد خنده و شوخی و تیکه و...
یادمه ساله سوم راهنمایی تو کلاس بزن برقص داشتیم کار هر زنگمون بود یه رقاص داشتیم در حد لالیگا اونیکه تیمبو میزد وای یادش بخیر!! چ دورانی بود اما همش خاطرس :yahoo (3):
بس نتیجه ی اخلاقی چی شد !! مدرستو عوض کن

----------


## Prison Break

> *مطمعني اگه بالاي ميانگين باشه تاثير مثبت داره ؟‌ اينطوري كه خسته نباشن 
> اوني ك معدلش 14 ميشه ا ز نظر من يه مفلوكه مطالعاتيه
> اونوخ بيان تاثير مثبت بدن ؟؟
> يه مشاوري ميگفت كه اگه درصد نهايي بالاتر از كنكور باشه تاثير مثبت ميدن اگه پايين تر باشه تاثير منفي
> آخر نفميديم چي كار ميكنن
> هر كي يچي ميگه اي خدا*


این تاثیر مثبت مبنی بر این نیست که شما موفق شدید... انقدر معدل 19-20 و 18 داریم توی کشور..
مثلاً ممکنه 30.000 معدل بالای 18 وجود داشته باشه توی کشور در رشته تجربی.
شما وقتی بشی 17 یعنی از اینا عقب تری و باید توی کنکور جبران کنی..
اونی که معدلش شده 20  تمام درصد یعنی 25٪ رو میگیره اما اونی که شده 14 شاید 5٪ به زور بگیره.

پس انقدر هم الکی نیست تنها نکته امیدوار کننده اینه که تاثیر منفی نداره برای اکثر بچه ها.
همین که تاثیر منفی نداره یعنی امیدواری و میشه توی کنکور جبرانش کرد... البته کار سخته اما چاره ای نیست

----------


## niloufar abi

> خوب عزیز دل! شما نیشستی تهران بهترین معلم ها دارن بهت درس میگن!!! میدونی ما در کل سال یک بار امتحان کلاسی ندادیم؟ معلممون هم مدرکش چی بود؟؟؟
> 
> خوب ما گناهمون چیه معللمون لیسانس سال 74ه:yahoo (21): الیته من معدل نهاییم بهتر از اینی که شما میگین شد ها!!! ولی تهران با اینجا کلییییی فرق داره پوزیشنش
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> خوب عزیز دل! شما نیشستی تهران بهترین معلم ها دارن بهت درس میگن!!! میدونی ما در کل سال یک بار امتحان کلاسی ندادیم؟ معلممون هم مدرکش چی بود؟؟؟
> ...


به نظر من که سهمیه مناطق دیگه چندساله خیانت در حق بچه های تهرانه.چون همه ی معلمای ما بلا استثنا می رفتن شهرستان درس میدادن.
آرامفر.میوه چی. که بهترین معلمای زیستن می رفتن شهرستان درس میدادن.
معلمای دیگه هم میرن.
بعد خود تهرانیا بلا نسبت مثل خر تو گل گیر می کنن
بعد به معلما میگیم برا چی میرید؟میگه پولش خوبه.
ما حالا بخیل نیستیم که بگیمبه شهرستان نباید درس بدن.ولی لج آدم در میاد هی بچه های شهرستانو میزنن تو سر آدم.میگن رتبه 3 رقمی گرفته بدون معلم.

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

قبلا هم گفتم.
تاثیر معدل اینجوریه که مثلا اگه زیستو 20 شدی ولی توی کنکور صفر زدی 25 درصد برات حساب می کنن.
ولی اگه مثلا زمینو 60 زدی تو کنکور ولی نمره نهاییت 7 8 بوده کمتر از 60 حساب میشه.
با رقیباتون هم سنجیده میشید.یعنی اگه توی کنکور زیستو 60 بزنید و نهاییتون 18 باشه نگاه می کنن می بینن اگه اونایی که توی کنکور زیستو بیشتر از شما زدن نهاییشون کمتر از شما بوده برای شما نهاییتون تاثیر مثبت داره.

----------


## Prison Break

من خودم توی استان تهران دارم درس میخونم به جرئت میگم امکاناتی که توی تهران هست توی هیچ جا نیست. سهمیه ها هم به حقه. اینکه تهرانی ها عرضه ندارن از معلم های خوبشون استفاده کنن اون به خودشون بر میگرده...

به نظرم کنکور تنها چیزی که داره عادلانه برگزار میشه.. وگرنه نهایی که اصلاً عادلانه نیست

----------


## niloufar abi

> من خودم توی استان تهران دارم درس میخونم به جرئت میگم امکاناتی که توی تهران هست توی هیچ جا نیست. سهمیه ها هم به حقه. اینکه تهرانی ها عرضه ندارن از معلم های خوبشون استفاده کنن اون به خودشون بر میگرده...
> 
> به نظرم کنکور تنها چیزی که داره عادلانه برگزار میشه.. وگرنه نهایی که اصلاً عادلانه نیست


من زیاد با سهمیه مناطق مخالف نیستم.
بیشتر با سهمیه ی شهدا و جانبازی مخالفم.
سهمیه مناطق هم برای این مخالفش نیستم چون هنوز خیلی جاها هستن که واقعا معلم خوب ندارن.ولی با این حال معلمای تهران خیلی جاهای دیگه هم درس میدن.
خودمم شاهد این بودم که از شهرستان های محروم خیلیا بدون معلم رتبه ی 2 رقمی آوردن.
ولی سهمیه شهدا رو اصلا نمی تونم هضمش کنم.
حداقل برای رشته هایی مثل پزشکی و دندون و دارو و هوشبری و پرستاری و... نمی تونم سهمیه شهدا رو بپذیرم.چون اینجوری کسی که واقعا در حد پزشکی نیست پزشکی قبول میشه.پس فردا میزنه آدم می کشه.
ولی توی رشته ی ریاضی که فقط با دستگاه و ساختمون کار دارن خطرش کمتره.

----------

